# Laptop für schule und minecraft



## Shooot3r (11. Juni 2016)

*Laptop für schule und minecraft*

hallo, da mein sohn bald einen laptop in der schule benötigt und gerne minecraft spielen wollte, wollte ich ihm nun einen laptop kaufen . und zwar habe ich folgenden gefunden, gebraucht zu einen ganz guten preis
Asus X53BR-SX040V - COMPUTER BILD. meint ihr der reicht für minecraft in minimalen deteils?

mfg


----------



## flotus1 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Laptop für schule und minecraft*

Damit wird der Sohnemann keine Freude haben beim Minecraft spielen. Es ist nicht leistungsfähig genug.
Wie viel darf das gute Stück denn kosten? Und muss er Minecraft unbedingt auch in der Schule spielen? Ansonsten wäre es eine Überlegung wert einen billigen Laptop um die 200€ zu nehmen und für den Rest des Geldes (ich hoffe es gibt noch einen Rest) einen spieletauglichen Desktop-PC anzuschaffen.


----------



## Shooot3r (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Laptop für schule und minecraft*

Aber Dualcore und 6 gb Ram dachte ich würde reichen für Minecraft. Nein er soll natürlich nicht in der Schule Spielen, wollte aber alles in einem

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## flotus1 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Laptop für schule und minecraft*

Nein, ein AMD-Prozessor der schon bei der Einführung 2011 zu den langsameren seiner Art gehörte reicht da definitiv nicht aus.
Ein guter Preis für so einen Laptop wären übrigens 50€. Mehr sollte man dafür nicht zahlen.


----------



## fotoman (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Laptop für schule und minecraft*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> bald einen laptop in der schule benötigt


Und da soll/will er dann einen 2,6 kg Laptop mit 15,6" mitschleppen? Mal angenommen, dass die Akkuleitung des 4 Jahre alte Gebrauchtgerätes auch ausreicht, sonst sind es wohl (inkl. Schutzhülle) eher 3,5 kg.

Nachdem ich kein einziges Angebot im Netz finde bleibt wirklich die Frage, was denn als Preisrahmen gedacht ist.

Wenn es unbedingt 15" sein müssen, würde ich eher zu sowas greifen
Dell Latitude E6520 | LapStore.de

und wenn auch 14" genügen, wäre ich z.B. hierfür (ja, mit leichten Gehäuseschäden)
Lenovo ThinkPad T420s - 4172-2AG | LapStore.de
oder mit etwas mehr Gewicht
Lenovo ThinkPad T420 - 4236/4180-A78/BA3/B87/A71/A32/CA3/C15/AG8/A18/FH4 | LapStore.de

Wie Minecraft auf solchen Rechnern mit Intel HD Graphics 3000 läuft lässt sich problemlos in Youtube-Videos nachsehen.


----------



## Shooot3r (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Laptop für schule und minecraft*

was haltet ihr von diesem hier; lenovo g555, der hat 3 gb ram, athlon II m320 und eine radeon hd 4200


----------



## flotus1 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Laptop für schule und minecraft*

Ich muss hier mal kurz stoppen. Threads in denen der Urheber immer wieder mit neuen Vorschlägen ankommt "was haltet ihr von dem hier" führen meistens zu nichts.
Sag uns was du in etwa dafür ausgeben kannst/willst, dann lässt sich wenigstens schon mal abschätzen ob das überhaupt etwas werden kann.
Ale Daumenregel gilt aber:
Laptop+AMD=zu langsam für Minecraft
Laptop+AMD+alt=viel zu langsam für Minecraft


----------



## Shooot3r (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Laptop für schule und minecraft*

also es soll ein einsteigerlaptop sein, womit er selber lernspiele für die schule bzw. mathe und deutsch machen kann. ein guter  nebeneffekt wäre dann halt noch das er auch minecraft spielen kann. sollte beides nicht unter einen hut kommen, spielt er minecraft halt an mienem pc und der laptop ist dann nur noch für die schulischen sachen. deswegen wollte ich auch nur bis 120 euro gebraucht ausgeben.


----------



## flotus1 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Laptop für schule und minecraft*

Das ist doch mal ein Anhaltspunkt.
Für 120€ kann man mit etwas Geduld bei Ebay ein B-Ware Thinkpad T420 oder wenn es noch kleiner sein soll ein X220 ergattern. Das wäre das was ich als Einsteigernotebook für diesen Zweck empfehlen würde. Ob dann Minecraft zufriedenstellend darauf läuft muss sich zeigen, aber viel mehr Leistung bekommt man für das Geld ohnehin nicht.
Bei der Auswal darauf achten dass der Händler die Mängel auch auflistet und Fotos davon vorhanden sind.


----------



## Shooot3r (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Laptop für schule und minecraft*

jo werde nochmal nach schauen, eventuell ist ja uch ein 10 zoll tablet sinnvoll. da gibts auch viel lernapps und das spiel gibts da auch. werden uns da morgen nochmal mit auseinander setzen.


----------



## fotoman (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Laptop für schule und minecraft*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Für 120€ kann man mit etwas Geduld bei Ebay ein B-Ware Thinkpad T420 oder wenn es noch kleiner sein soll ein X220 ergattern. Das wäre das was ich als Einsteigernotebook für diesen Zweck empfehlen würde.


Ein x220 als Einsteigerlaptop? Und die sehr ramponierten x220i mit 2GB Ram (reicht das?), die man derzeit für den Wunschpreis dort bekommt, würde ich meine Kind nicht antun wollen, wenn es nicht meine eigener Laptop wäre.

Nachdem nun aber selbst ein 10" Tablet in Frage kommt (viel Spaß eins zu finden, das auch nur ansatzweise Rechnerleistung für Minecraft hat, obwohl der Atom Z3740 aus meinem Tablet immer noch schneller ist wie der AMD A-450 aus dem ersten Asus-Laptop), mag das 12,5" Display des x220 genügen. In Sachen Rechenleistung wäre ja selbst der i5-540M aus einem Lenovo x201 noch um Faktor 2 schneller wie der A-450.

Aber vermutlich kommt am Ende ein Android-Tablet (u.U. plus BT-Tastatur) heraus, wenn es doch nur um ein paar Lernspiele FÜR die Schule und nicht um die Nutzung IN der Schule geht.


----------



## flotus1 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Laptop für schule und minecraft*

Warum sollte das kein Laptop für Einsteiger sein? Klein, robust, billig und trotzdem ein vollwertiger Laptop. Bevor man sich ein Netbook mit noch kleinerem Bildschirm oder gar ein Tablet antut auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl.
Ich würde zwar eher zum T420 raten, aber es ist eine Alternative.
Hast du Bessere?


----------



## Gripschi (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Laptop für schule und minecraft*

Ein T420 ist mmn ein guter Latop.

Ich hab selbst einen, zwar die CPU getauscht aber auch vorher machte er was er sollte.

Bei dem Budget muss man nunmal Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Shooot3r (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Laptop für schule und minecraft*

Genau, es soll nicht in der Schule genutzt werden. Ich danke erstmal für die Antworten hier und lese mich noch etwas durch die Materie heute. Mfg

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------

